# 100% CPU usage with no applications running



## sjames08 (Dec 27, 2004)

Help!! My computer has started to run very slow. I'm showing 100% CPU with no applications running, although there are 47 processes open. Any suggestions?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Have you run ad-aware se and spybot yet?


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

start->run->msconfig and the last tab, go there and take out any processes you don't need. also, try modding your page file...


----------



## sjames08 (Dec 27, 2004)

I tried to run MS config and it tells me the MSconfig file is missing.


----------



## sjames08 (Dec 27, 2004)

Yes, I have run Adaware and Spybot


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

you can get msconfig here


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this when the cpu is at 100% usage press alt ctrl del go to processes press the cpu link so it shows highest cpu usage first then tell us what processes is taking up 100% or close to 100% usage.(system idel process tells you how much not being use so if that on top then you using less then 50% usage)


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I had this problem once when I unistalled a program and it messed up another program. After I shut programs down one at a time I figured out which one was causing the problem. Then I reinstalled the program that got messed up and everything was fine.


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

sjames08 said:


> I tried to run MS config and it tells me the MSconfig file is missing.


Just a FYI, Win2000 does not have Msconfig, Microsoft in their infinite wisdom left that out in Win2000. You can use Services.msc, however it is not as good as Msconfig IMHO. Hope this helps.

As for the problem at hand can you tell us which file is eating up all the resources? If you can we should be able to track down the issue a little quicker.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Try using *StartupList* :
A simple tool that lists all and every auto starting program on your system. You might be surprised what it finds, this is way better than Msconfig. Commonly used to troubleshoot malfunctioning systems, trojan/viral infections, new spyware/malware breed and the likes.

Download * HERE*


----------

